# Cost of milling?



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a cedar log, 8'X16". I finally found someone
to cut it for me. About twenty miles away.

He charges $.40 a board foot for the usable lumber
from the log.

He said about $45. Does this sound about right?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

There are between 72 and 90 bdft in that log, depending on the scale used. It sounds like he measures after cutting, and a bandmill will usually get more bdft out of the log than the scale says. Saw rates kind of vary by area, but it sounds good for a single log.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The "about $45" is probably a "most you are going to spend on this log" number. I do the same thing. I charge $.35 bft milled-usable lumber. When people call/come by with a log(s) and want to know how much it will cost to mill I give my bft price like he did and an "about" number which is just a ballpark and higher than the bill once it's all said and done usually. $.40 bft is fair for custom milling, at that price I would have said "about $30" but it doesn't matter if it is tallied after milling numbers don't lie, you will get what you pay for.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, gott'a load it on the trailer and get it over
there. 

Just down the road is the best hamburgers on
earth. Home made buns and black Angus patties.
Grease dripp'n off your elbows.

Then there is the owners daughter, waitress, but
that is a whole other story.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

BHOFM said:


> . . . Just down the road is the best hamburgers on
> earth. Home made buns and black Angus patties.
> Grease dripp'n off your elbows.
> 
> ...


That all sounds worth $45 just by itself. Why in the heck would you even look at the wood as a cost? :shifty:


----------

